# The no touch knockout



## Domo Kun (Jan 17, 2007)

(you have to see it to the end, until the skeptic comes)

So what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2007)

Domo Kun said:


> (you have to see it to the end, until the skeptic comes)
> 
> So what are your thoughts on this?


 

There have been many thread about this stuff just go to the Horror story section


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh sorry about this then


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2007)

As I have said in every post on this, and there have been a few.

He has successfully done one thing.... taught his students how to fall down.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2007)

Note:

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2007)

DOG AND PONY SHOW.  Who cares if it actually works in a demo, it cannot be harnessed to use in a self defense attack so it is useless.  Dillman is a marketing man and it is an effective marketing tool for those who know nothing about the martial arts.   Dillman tried to no touch KO Benny the Jet who felt absolutely nothing.  He has every excuse in the book too when it doesn't work.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2007)

Domo Kun said:


> (you have to see it to the end, until the skeptic comes)
> 
> So what are your thoughts on this?


 

If I could learn this and teach it in the basic academy I'd turn the LE community on it's ear....


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 18, 2007)

Domo Kun said:


> (you have to see it to the end, until the skeptic comes)
> 
> So what are your thoughts on this?


 
Radio waves my hairy behind! By the way have you noticed how similar this is to "demon exorcism" done by certain religious groups?


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is another student of Dillman making a fool of himself as well:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi3t1yVE-gk&mode=related&search=


----------



## LawDog (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh please, pass me the in flight barf bag.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 19, 2007)

I was going to say that I am amazed that people fall for this crap, then I remembered... most of the people in this country are stupid!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont believe it.  Even if it were true, I would rather learn how to strike a person than spend time learning that.  No offense its just not in my interest.  I'd rather learn how to punch someone effectively.  Oh and btw the BJJ clip I like that one, where the BJJ guys says to that other guy trying to do the no touch knock down all you just did was slap me in the head, roflcopter.


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Oh please, pass me the in flight barf bag.


 
Wait your turn....


----------

